

How to Run Live User Testing, Part 2: Test Day - rizwan
https://medium.com/p/3d604b28312c

======
bmull
For anyone interested in Part 1: [https://medium.com/ux-ui-
design/9b7e9edd2de8](https://medium.com/ux-ui-design/9b7e9edd2de8)

